# Terminal spam from ‘ng_btsocket_hci_raw_node_rcvdata’



## erism (Oct 31, 2021)

I’m honestly not sure what I did wrong but approximately every 1 second the message “ng_btsocket_hci_raw_node_rcvdata: Input queue is full”. I’m not sure what else to say other than this is a fresh install of FreeBSD 13 from the official amd64 iso, I’m willing to answer anything that’s needed to fix this


----------



## covacat (Oct 31, 2021)

something related to bluetooth


----------



## argwings (Oct 31, 2021)

Not a fix, but you can make it be quiet with `kbdcontrol -b quiet.off`

Does `hccontrol inquiry` report an error?


----------



## erism (Nov 2, 2021)

Here’s the problem, neither of those work, the first doesn’t silence it and the second times out, sorry


----------



## argwings (Nov 2, 2021)

Hm, apologies, I had mixed up kbdcontrol for controlling console beep spam, LOL. Not super familiar with FreeBSD myself yet, but chimed in due to having fixed a similar problem. Console logging can be controlled by the /dev/console line in /etc/syslog.conf. The spam is coming from the ng_btsocket module for a Bluetooth device, as covacat said. You can try stopping Bluetooth with `service bluetooth stop ubt0` as root, but knowing what Bluetooth devices you have would be helpful for us.


----------



## erism (Nov 3, 2021)

At the time i did not have any bluetooth devices connected to my pc, well except for a USB bluetooth adapter plugged in which linux reports as being from "Cambridge Silicon Radio", but ill try your method thank you


----------



## argwings (Nov 3, 2021)

There's also `conscontrol mute on`
Thanks. From what I read, these CSR devices aren't working properly in Linux either without patching their quirks, but they look fairly trivial.


----------



## erism (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you, I’ll try dig around and find a more permanent fix, thank you for helping me figure out what was wrong.


----------

